# Your favourite breed that you've never seen in person?



## ATP (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought this would be a cool way to share breeds that are typically unfamiliar to even the most versed dog owner.

A bit of a daft question I know, but have you ever been browsing through a book or online, and saw a dog you've never seen before that you would love to own? It's happened to me a few times with dogs of varying size and personalities, but the one which left the biggest mark would be the Catahoula Cur AKA the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog. Energetic & intelligent, with looks to die for! Sadly, I've never seen one in person, and I doubt I ever will...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Black and tan coonhound just look at those ears. Pretty much a US only breed though


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

I've never seen a Beauceron in person, but will definitely be getting one some time in the future.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Black and tan coonhound just look at those ears. Pretty much a US only breed though


This was my first thought also! Or… a mioritic sheepdog sheepdog!


----------



## Spidei (Mar 10, 2014)

A Kooikerhondje! Never seen one in person, but so beautiful and I love the sound of their personality 

















Also, Keeshonds! I haven't seen one in person either, but I would absolutely love to own one in the future and their temperament sounds like it would fit right in my family 









And lastly, the large Munsterlander~


----------



## _Johnny_ (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd like a Pudelpointer...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mine would probably be a Slovakian Wirehaired Pointer. They are so gorgeous! And I really looked in to them as a breed a while ago.

One day, I will have one  I may be 40, but who cares! One day...


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I have never seen a long coated weimaraner. I find pictures of them very pretty.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Shikoku! I really hope to own one in the future.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Am very keen to own one of these in the future but have never met them in the flesh yet -



















Preferably in that colour. Would likely have to be another import though as I've not seen this variety in the UK before. ( Pyrenean Shepherd smooth face, although I do like the shaggy more common rough faced variety too )

But I am lucky enough to own my favourite breed right now


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Norwegian Lundehund.

I've met many many breeds (heck 2 posted above I saw today-Black and tan coonhound and several catahoulas-They are becoming popular here in colorado) but this is on my top list of breeds to meet!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I very much like the Toy Fox Terrier, only just discovered them and if I want one I will have to import from America. Sorry no picture.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogo argentino! I absolutely adore them. But they are one of the banned breeds here in the UK!


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Azawakh:





































Hopefully it wont be too long before I manage to meet one. As of the 1st of June they will be eligible to compete at KC shows, I'm keeping everything crossed that I might see one at a champ show this summer or autumn!!

I absolutely adore these dogs and I'm really keen to own one some day.


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

An English pointer, saw on doing agility at crufts this year on the tele and it was stunning. Had a look into the breed and I hope to have one in the future


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Black and tan coonhound just look at those ears. Pretty much a US only breed though


A Manchester terrier breeder is in the process of introducing the B&T coonhound to the UK. They've got a litter of pups on the way in June 

Just going to leave this here.......


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

SingingWhippet said:


> A Manchester terrier breeder is in the process of introducing the B&T coonhound to the UK. They've got a litter of pups on the way in June
> 
> Just going to leave this here.......


Oh wow!! Not sure I'm quite the right home for a scent hound, but my oh my if I was! How exciting.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

SingingWhippet said:


> Azawakh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these dogs too. I seriously considered one before Cash, and they're still very much on my 'wish list' at some point in the future.

I met them at DD a few years back and they was lovely


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

SingingWhippet said:


> A Manchester terrier breeder is in the process of introducing the B&T coonhound to the UK. They've got a litter of pups on the way in June
> 
> Just going to leave this here.......


And she looks like an awesome breeder too. I'm not sure they're the right dog for me but very tempting. Azawakh are just stunning dogs as well although a bit extreme for my taste.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

Alice Childress said:


> Oh wow!! Not sure I'm quite the right home for a scent hound, but my oh my if I was! How exciting.


Definitely not the right breed for me (gorgeous though they are!) but there is something so exciting about a new breed being introduced to the country, especially when so much though and effort is going in to doing it properly.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Silken Windhound


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

How about one of these?



















Our trainer's new baby ... a Central Asian Ovtcharka aged 7 months. He's absolutely gorgeous.
I'm lucky I own my dream breed ... My lovely Shar-Pei girl Georgina.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Norwegian Lundehund.
> 
> I've met many many breeds (heck 2 posted above I saw today-Black and tan coonhound and several catahoulas-They are becoming popular here in colorado) but this is on my top list of breeds to meet!


When we first started looking into owning our first dog we read about the Norwegian Lundehund and completely fell in love - they just sound like the ideal family dog to me
Sadly we quickly realised they are very rare if even available in the UK 
But I would love to at least meet one one day


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Picardy Shepherd:










Love the look of these, never met one in the flesh!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

pogo said:


> Dogo argentino! I absolutely adore them. But they are one of the banned breeds here in the UK!
> View attachment 230913


One of my mates owns and shows them I've met them they are fantastic  not illegal in southern Ireland.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Meezey said:


> One of my mates owns and shows them I've met them they are fantastic  not illegal in southern Ireland.


I'm not jealous at all, no.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

_Johnny_ said:


> I'd like a Pudelpointer...


Gorgeous dog, reminds me very much of mine so i'm probably very bias!



Lauren5159 said:


> Mine would probably be a Slovakian Wirehaired Pointer. They are so gorgeous! And I really looked in to them as a breed a while ago.
> 
> One day, I will have one  I may be 40, but who cares! One day...


You've chosen a photo of a very heavily roaned SRHP, looks like a dilute GWP. Do you prefer the roans to the solid greys?

Mine would be a Braque Du Bourbonnais. They have more of a broader head than GSP, stockier and I like that the ticking extends to the head too. I also like the traditional very short dock.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm with the OP on this one - I ADORE the Catahoula leopard dogs!

I've been mooning over them for years, and I've always said if I was ever in a position to import a dog it would be a Cat. I am biased to merle anyway, but even the solid / not merle dogs are beautiful. So athletic; strong and powerful but lean. And in theory I love the sound of their temperament and needs as well - fit, active, keen to "work", a bit on the obnoxious side.... Definitely not a breed to take on lightly, but who knows if things go well with my attempts to train Horace (if and when he gets here lol) I might one day feel confident enough to go for it. Pending a lottery win to fund it of course!!

I like the dogo too, but then I like the American bulldog equally and they're legal 

Like the silken windhounds too...


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Colette said:


> I'm with the OP on this one - I ADORE the Catahoula leopard dogs!
> 
> I've been mooning over them for years, and I've always said if I was ever in a position to import a dog it would be a Cat. I am biased to merle anyway, but even the solid / not merle dogs are beautiful. So athletic; strong and powerful but lean. And in theory I love the sound of their temperament and needs as well - fit, active, keen to "work", a bit on the obnoxious side.... Definitely not a breed to take on lightly, but who knows if things go well with my attempts to train Horace (if and when he gets here lol) I might one day feel confident enough to go for it. Pending a lottery win to fund it of course!!
> 
> ...


That's because ambulls are awesome


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> Gorgeous dog, reminds me very much of mine so i'm probably very bias!
> 
> You've chosen a photo of a very heavily roaned SRHP, looks like a dilute GWP. Do you prefer the roans to the solid greys?
> 
> Mine would be a Braque Du Bourbonnais. They have more of a broader head than GSP, stockier and I like that the ticking extends to the head too. I also like the traditional very short dock.


I'm not too fussed either way, but I think I do slightly prefer roan. I think it's because I used to work and run GSPs as part of a sled dog team, so I prefer that look, but love everything I've heard and read about Slovaks. 
Like I said, it'll be a long time before I can ever consider a breed outside my two favourite breeds. But given the question, that was the first breed that came to mind


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I saw a Utonagan on TV recently and it was gorgeous! Don't think I'll ever own one but it was a gorgeous dog


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Another vote here for Beauceron - would love to own one someday.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

@SingingWhippet OH MY DOG, what an absolutely stunning pointy, I'd never heard of an Azawakh and now I WANT ONE!

I met an Afghan a while back and that was one of my would love to own/meet breeds.

I'm a pointy lover through and through so the other 2 would be Irish Wolfhound and a Borzoi like @BlueJay's Samwise, it's the long nose that does it for me! I've not met either but REALLY hope to one day very soon!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Japanese Chin. I always thought they were gorgeous and totally my kind of dog!


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

My one day breed would have to be an Irish Wolfhound. They are just so careful and friendly, you think they will be quite clumsy being so big but damn they can move. Luckily i have one friend with 4 of them... and another friend with 14!! yes 14!! I regularly get to play with the puppies 

Another Breed is the Long Haired Standard Daxie, not too common around here as the mini's seem to be taking over. A Silken Windhound would also be at the top of my list.

Luckily for me, my fav breed of all.. i already have 2 of and another due when its finished baking in the oven :-0


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

A Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Much like a Briard but I'd love one of these

http://dogbreedsandpictures.com/dogs/Catalan+Sheepdog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been lucky enough to own a Tibetan Spaniel .. you don't find many in the UK ... they're lovely quirky little dogs!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't choose a favourite, there are loads of breeds I haven't yet met and I've come to realise that a lot of them that I've recently learned about I would love to meet and would probably make my shortlist of ones to own although there are a few that aren't suitable. These include English Shepard, Australian shepard, Hovawart, Estrella mountain dog, catahoula leopard dogs, Beauceron, Kromfohrlanders, Brittany, catahula & Stabyhoun. The list was longer at the start of the year but i managed to cross a few off my "yet to meet" list at crufts. There is at least one other breed that was mentioned on here that I want to look in to and meet but can't remember the name atm so need to find the post again.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

There is another but can't think what he was called. His name was Eric and he was on Give a Pet a Home last week. Looks like a Husky or Malamute, so although I haven't met his exact breed, I've met Huskies lol, so does that count?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> I saw a Utonagan on TV recently and it was gorgeous! Don't think I'll ever own one but it was a gorgeous dog


lol I just wrote a post about this breed, but couldn't remember what it was called. The one on Give a Pet a Home was more more a Husky colour wasn't he? The grey/white.
Ah ha! http://www.u.tv/Entertainment/2015/05/06/Give-A-Pet-A-Home-Eric-36790


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2015)

LOL well, living in the southern US I get to see coonhounds of all types, and 'houlas all the time 
Coonhounds are IMO an undiscovered treasure. They are so smart, just cool, cool dogs. Major problem-solvers which = tons of fun if you're into training and exploiting that, or tons of headaches if you don't keep 'em occupied  If you get the relationship right though, you're in for a great ride. And now that I'm starting to get slightly obsessed with scent work, I like 'em even more 

Catahoulas are also awesome dogs, but not quite as pet-home friendly as you would think. They're basically hog dogs, and the temperament you select for in a dog who's going to stand up to that kind of prey is not an easy temperament. They're all-purpose hunters though, as well as property guardians (territorial), so we're talking purposeful prey drive, independent worker, and with no qualms about making unilateral decisions when it comes to handling situations. Short story is that 'houlas relegated to city life without a job and lots of savvy guidance end up in the news as bite statistics. 

We have a silken windhound friend who comes and stays with us sometimes, she's pretty awesome. But if I were to go for a sighthound, I think I'd be more of an Ibizan hound person. Met several of them and every one was a total clown high on life 

Miss priss is very much a sensitive sighthound:
Sulking silken because gross boy dog stole her bed and dane bitch won't let her lay on the sofa next to her









And my other friend breeds CAS and uses my kids as socialization, so we get to play with CAS puppies too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh I forgot ibizans I would love one, they just sound like such fun . They show up fairly regularly in rescue here too or at least the type does.

I was thinking catahoulas were supposed to be extremely intense dogs.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Cami said:


> An English pointer, saw on doing agility at crufts this year on the tele and it was stunning. Had a look into the breed and I hope to have one in the future
> 
> View attachment 230914
> View attachment 230915


I have one orange and white one asleep in my front room as I type  great dogs


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh I forgot ibizans I would love one, they just sound like such fun . They show up fairly regularly in rescue here too or at least the type does.
> 
> I was thinking catahoulas were supposed to be extremely intense dogs.


I wouldn't call them intense, they're just not as idiot-proof as your average lab. They can get very territorial and start making their own decisions about that territory - especially if they don't think you're up to the task of decision making. 
Let's put it this way, they're a really cool looking dog that hasn't really taken off as a pet breed - there's a reason for that


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

There's a lady with an Azawakh or 2 that we sometimes see at lurcher link race days, beautiful dog but was aloof so could only admire not touch .Think i may have some photos of it somewhere. 


Lots of breeds I've never heard oft I would like t meet some more unsual sighthounds from around the world, but I've not researched much, tbh I'm sure I already own the easiest & most suitable for me in my greyhounds


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd love own a Podenco one day, a friend has adopted one but I've not met her. Gorgeous!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Muttly said:


> lol I just wrote a post about this breed, but couldn't remember what it was called. The one on Give a Pet a Home was more more a Husky colour wasn't he? The grey/white.
> Ah ha! http://www.u.tv/Entertainment/2015/05/06/Give-A-Pet-A-Home-Eric-36790


Yes thats him! I've never seen one before. Think he looks even more like a wolf than a Husky does. Stunning boy! ..lucky couple who gets him as I bet they are expensive as puppies! ..Dunno how he ended up in rescue. I heard they were bred to look like wolves but without the Husky drive to just run.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Magyarmum said:


> How about one of these?
> 
> View attachment 230922
> 
> ...


He is Gorgeous! I have his longer haired, mountain cousin (Caucasian Ovcharka) who is about the same age (7 months) he's definitely a dream puppy- in behaviour as well as looks 

In terms of my favourite breed I haven't met in person? I don't know. I have loads of breeds I love, and lots I'd like to own, but have met most of them! I think I'll just stick to admiring everyone else's choices for now


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

2Hounds said:


> There's a lady with an Azawakh or 2 that we sometimes see at lurcher link race days


Are the race days the ones at Askern? I enquired about taking mine for a go and was told we'd be welcome. I never got round to it though.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dandy Didmont http://www.ddtc.co.uk/ I've been utterly in love with them for years and would love one - but I don't want to breed and there are so few of them left, I don't feel I could have one without being willing to have a litter ..... I've sadly never met one.

The other - Griffon Bruxellois http://thegriffonclub1897.co.uk/news.php I think they're totally adorable and sadly never met one either!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Dandy Didmont http://www.ddtc.co.uk/ I've been utterly in love with them for years and would love one - but I don't want to breed and there are so few of them left, I don't feel I could have one without being willing to have a litter ..... I've sadly never met one.
> 
> The other - Griffon Bruxellois http://thegriffonclub1897.co.uk/news.php I think they're totally adorable and sadly never met one either!


The Griffons are fab I have a friend that lives not far from me that breeds and shows them. She does all the testing that needs to be done and I quite often get a cuddle with her next show hope. They are on my one day list and I will get my pup from this lady. The smooth coat ones look like an under exaggerated pug.


----------



## Idalia (May 14, 2014)

Shikoku said:


> Shikoku! I really hope to own one in the future.


Me too!  I love my Japanese breeds, I've had Shiba Inu for over 20 years an Akita Inu x and an American type Akita. Of course it's never going to happen, I'm too long in the tooth to be getting more dogs 
I love Azawakhs and Ibizan Hounds too, but as I've seen them they don't count.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

sharloid said:


> Are the race days the ones at Askern? I enquired about taking mine for a go and was told we'd be welcome. I never got round to it though.


[

Yes thats the one, there's often a few terriers & other assorted breeds. i only go occassionally mainly to socialise & practice photography usually leave my dogs at home as all bit old & wonky now. I took Hattie my ex-racing greyhound for show once & the racing had overan, just hearing the lure got her fired up, she wasn't happy that i would't let her run but suspect she'd go full pelt & bust something, in contrast Throp couldn't give a hoot about the racing going on and was more interested in the peemail.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2015)

Utonagans look really cool. Also Irish wolfhounds are on top of my list to meet a great breed.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Tamaskan's are also on my list of dogs I'd love to meet...More because of the wolf-like appearance than anything else! Doubt I would be a successful owner but they sure are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I would love an Irish water spaniel as I think they are such fun crazy looking dogs, I would have also said Gordon Setters too but I have recently met a couple and it made me love them even more.


----------



## SingingWhippet (Feb 25, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> I would love an Irish water spaniel as I think they are such fun crazy looking dogs


I met an IWS puppy at our vets once and he was absolutely _bonkers_, lovely but bonkers :Joyful


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> I would love an Irish water spaniel as I think they are such fun crazy looking dogs, I would have also said Gordon Setters too but I have recently met a couple and it made me love them even more.


I've met them at discover dogs. Utterly insane but really fun


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

One of my friends has an Irish Water Spaniel. I've only met her a few times but she's fantastic!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to meet a Pitbull. You hear so much about them but they remind me of Staffies, which are a favourite breed of mine.

I always see them on TV and they looks so sweet, it's such a shame they end up in the wrong hands. But I think Imma sucker for a cheeky Terrier!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> I'd love to meet a Pitbull. You hear so much about them but they remind me of Staffies, which are a favourite breed of mine.
> 
> I always see them on TV and they looks so sweet, it's such a shame they end up in the wrong hands. But I think Imma sucker for a cheeky Terrier!


I met some when I was over in America and they are amazing dogs, big squidgy balls of love


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

Pupcakes said:


> I'd love to meet a Pitbull. You hear so much about them but they remind me of Staffies, which are a favourite breed of mine.
> 
> I always see them on TV and they looks so sweet, it's such a shame they end up in the wrong hands. But I think Imma sucker for a cheeky Terrier!


Pit bulls are very much terriers in a lot of ways, but they're exceptionally biddable and handler oriented in a way more typical terriers are definitely not 

I know people get sick of me saying it, but they really are an exceptional breed. Their joie de vivre is IMHO without a match in the dog world. And they are truly an all purpose dog who not only will do everything and anything, but do it with such gusto and joy that you can't help but smile at them. OH sees them all the time, dogs relegated to giant chains doing nothing but living in dirt for their whole lives, yet they still ooze nothing but joy. It's both inspiring and heartbreaking at the same time.

And for the inspiring.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

pinklizzy said:


> I'd love own a Podenco one day, a friend has adopted one but I've not met her. Gorgeous!


Pods are ace!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I love the look of the Australian cattle dog, not sure my lifestyle would ever suit one but I really do love the way they look


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

QUOTE="pogo, post: 1064172683, member: 1286857"]I met some when I was over in America and they are amazing dogs, big squidgy balls of love [/QUOTE]

Aaaaaw, I imagine them to be giant versions of Staffies! Every Staff I've met has been so friendly and wagging their tail and trying to jump into your arms. So many people say 'My dog is half Pit' yadda yadda. I want to meet a real Pit!



ouesi said:


> Pit bulls are very much terriers in a lot of ways, but they're exceptionally biddable and handler oriented in a way more typical terriers are definitely not
> 
> I know people get sick of me saying it, but they really are an exceptional breed. Their joie de vivre is IMHO without a match in the dog world. And they are truly an all purpose dog who not only will do everything and anything, but do it with such gusto and joy that you can't help but smile at them. OH sees them all the time, dogs relegated to giant chains doing nothing but living in dirt for their whole lives, yet they still ooze nothing but joy. It's both inspiring and heartbreaking at the same time.
> 
> And for the inspiring.


Aaaw, they sound ideal! My two are very Terrier-ery but, as you can imagine, they are indepenedent and not nessisarily handler focused, which is natural due to what they were bred to do!

They sound great and like they have the same zest for life as Staffies, no matter how crappy their past has been, they seem to love life to the full, love everyone and hold no grudges.

I just watched the video and if I wasnt at worked I probably would have cried. What an amazing dog and some of the things he was doing reminds me so much of Dottie. The playing tuggy with tree branches, swinging around on toys in mid air. They really are great dogs, I'd love to own one, but sadly that wont happen. At least we have Staffs over here in the UK.

It must be horrible for your OH to see them treated in such a bad way, people dont realise what an amazing friend they have right under their noses.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> Yes thats him! I've never seen one before. Think he looks even more like a wolf than a Husky does. Stunning boy! ..lucky couple who gets him as I bet they are expensive as puppies! ..Dunno how he ended up in rescue. I heard they were bred to look like wolves but without the Husky drive to just run.


They sound perfect!  He got re-homed pretty quick, lucky people who got him.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Black and tan coonhound just look at those ears. Pretty much a US only breed though





Alice Childress said:


> This was my first thought also! Or… a mioritic sheepdog sheepdog!





Nicky10 said:


> And she looks like an awesome breeder too. I'm not sure they're the right dog for me but very tempting. Azawakh are just stunning dogs as well although a bit extreme for my taste.


That is our Mabels' breeder who has brought the Coonhounds in! I've met Lahja many times, she is the sweetest, most laid back dog I have ever known! I really, really want one of these dogs, but I want something to show & can't afford to keep another non-show dog. Once they've got them recognised, or if I could somehow afford yet another big dog, then I would have absolutely no hesitation in having one, but it's not viable for me at the moment. I did have a good hard think about it, but it's not right yet. She is such a lovely, lovely dog though and I will be keeping a very close eye on the breeds' progress & i'd like to help out wherever else I could


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> That is our Mabels' breeder who has brought the Coonhounds in! I've met Lahja many times, she is the sweetest, most laid back dog I have ever known! I really, really want one of these dogs, but I want something to show & can't afford to keep another non-show dog. Once they've got them recognised, or if I could somehow afford yet another big dog, then I would have absolutely no hesitation in having one, but it's not viable for me at the moment. I did have a good hard think about it, but it's not right yet. She is such a lovely, lovely dog though and I will be keeping a very close eye on the breeds' progress & i'd like to help out wherever else I could


It's a kennel I'll definitely be keeping an eye on. I've wanted a coonhound for years just couldn't justify the cost of importing and most of the kennels in the US seem to very backwoods, no testing required types.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Muttly said:


> They sound perfect!  He got re-homed pretty quick, lucky people who got him.


 by the way how do they pronounce that? (I'm deaf) and subtitles said 'you ton a gone! ' then later spelt it correctly. I guessed the whoever was subtitling had never heard of the breed and was spelling it phonetically so deaf people knew how to pronounce it..lol!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Probably the Bloodhound - Can't wait to meet one at DD one day


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

An ADBA style Pit would probably be top of the list. I saw a few Pitties in Amsterdam (legal there!) but none were quite like this (Caragan's Steel Spike): 








Or this (Conner's Mako):









I'd also love to meet a Bully Kutta/Pakistani Mastiff, but I hope they don't become popular in the UK as status dogs or worse:









And the Kai Ken, from Japan


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> by the way how do they pronounce that? (I'm deaf) and subtitles said 'you ton a gone! ' then later spelt it correctly. I guessed the whoever was subtitling had never heard of the breed and was spelling it phonetically so deaf people knew how to pronounce it..lol!


Yep you-ton-a gone is pretty much acurate
they are beautiful dogs, one of my breeder acquaintances breeds northern inuits, which are beautiful
I would love to meet a Klee Klee, a Dogo, a proper Pit Bull rather than a pit-a-like
and the list just goes on and on


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Pupcakes said:


> QUOTE="pogo, post: 1064172683, member: 1286857"]I met some when I was over in America and they are amazing dogs, big squidgy balls of love



Aaaaaw, I imagine them to be giant versions of Staffies! Every Staff I've met has been so friendly and wagging their tail and trying to jump into your arms. So many people say 'My dog is half Pit' yadda yadda. I want to meet a real Pit!

Aaaw, they sound ideal! My two are very Terrier-ery but, as you can imagine, they are indepenedent and not nessisarily handler focused, which is natural due to what they were bred to do!

They sound great and like they have the same zest for life as Staffies, no matter how crappy their past has been, they seem to love life to the full, love everyone and hold no grudges.

I just watched the video and if I wasnt at worked I probably would have cried. What an amazing dog and some of the things he was doing reminds me so much of Dottie. The playing tuggy with tree branches, swinging around on toys in mid air. They really are great dogs, I'd love to own one, but sadly that wont happen. At least we have Staffs over here in the UK.

It must be horrible for your OH to see them treated in such a bad way, people dont realise what an amazing friend they have right under their noses.[/QUOTE]
You can come meet the harvmeister anytime and be loved to death  as long as you like a tongue in the ear...


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Thorne said:


> An ADBA style Pit would probably be top of the list. I saw a few Pitties in Amsterdam (legal there!) but none were quite like this (Caragan's Steel Spike):


I know Spike's owner, and another friend has one of his other dogs. Yep, those are some super nice dogs. LOTS of work goes in to them


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2015)

Goldstar said:


> I love the look of the Australian cattle dog, not sure my lifestyle would ever suit one but I really do love the way they look


Another one of my favorites. My crazy friend has 2 malinois, 2 ACDs and an american eskimo dog. Did I mention she's crazy? 
I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

Lots of Pits here, especially around where I work. I chuckled the other day when one of my kids told me their dog was a golden retriever because it would be so out of place in the area!

My htm trainer has an ACD that is awesome at htm  you need to be careful of your fingers and your dog around her though.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I really don't see how you can have a 'favourite' breed you've never met. One that you like the look of, maybe. But until you've met a few and talked to their owners, there's no way to know that you actually like them or would be a suitable match.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> I really don't see how you can have a 'favourite' breed you've never met. One that you like the look of, maybe. But until you've met a few and talked to their owners, there's no way to know that you actually like them or would be a suitable match.


Maybe it should be reworded to "Out of all the breeds you haven't met, which one would you most like to?".


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> I really don't see how you can have a 'favourite' breed you've never met. One that you like the look of, maybe. But until you've met a few and talked to their owners, there's no way to know that you actually like them or would be a suitable match.


Ultimately, yes, until you've met a number of the breed, you can't *really* say, but you can go on more than just looks. I've spent time researching black and tan coonhounds because... Well, I'm a dog geek and am interested in dogs even if the breed isn't in this country! So I'm basing my answer on more than just looks, albeit with the understanding that if I were to met a number of the breed, I might find that they are not what I quite imagined.


----------



## malihunt (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to meet a pharaoh hound, and a borzoi.


----------



## Tazer (Jan 1, 2015)

Ownedbymany said:


> I couldn't choose a favourite, there are loads of breeds I haven't yet met and I've come to realise that a lot of them that I've recently learned about I would love to meet and would probably make my shortlist of ones to own although there are a few that aren't suitable. These include English Shepard, Australian shepard, Hovawart, Estrella mountain dog, catahoula leopard dogs, Beauceron, Kromfohrlanders, Brittany, catahula & Stabyhoun. The list was longer at the start of the year but i managed to cross a few off my "yet to meet" list at crufts. There is at least one other breed that was mentioned on here that I want to look in to and meet but can't remember the name atm so need to find the post again.


You're welcome to come and meet my Estrela if you want some hands on experience.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd love to meet an Airedale terrier, such gorgeous dogs and they sound so lovely.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

I never knew about presa canarios until I got mine last year and there absolutely amazing dogs but not well known in the uk I have a bullmastiff too there just the cuddliest of big gentle giants.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'd love to meet an Airedale terrier, such gorgeous dogs and they sound so lovely.


Are you absolutely sure about that?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2015)

I also really like Neapolitan mastiffs even though I've never met one they're like super wrinkle big teddy bears same dog as Hagrid from Harry Potters fang dog


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> Are you absolutely sure about that?


Yep  even more so after watching that, love their goofy personalities. Like a giant Izzy :Smug


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

PawsOnMe said:


> I'd love to meet an Airedale terrier, such gorgeous dogs and they sound so lovely.


I meet one fairly often on our regular walk, but it may not be the best specimen as its a tad snappy and rude but very pretty.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

PawsOnMe said:


> Yep  even more so after watching that, love their goofy personalities. Like a giant Izzy :Smug


They are fun you just need a really good sense of humour to handle the insanity


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicky10 said:


> They are fun you just need a really good sense of humour to handle the insanity


I think you just really need a good sense of humour to have a dog, even more so for a terrier!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

labradrk said:


> Picardy Shepherd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some of these here in the UK. They were on Discover Dogs this year at Crufts.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> Am very keen to own one of these in the future but have never met them in the flesh yet -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are breeders here! I have a friend who owns one. Not common, but a few litters are born every year.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> There are breeders here! I have a friend who owns one. Not common, but a few litters are born every year.


Ooh of the smooth face variety? Would LOVE to meet them!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'd also like to meet a pit bull. From what I have read and seen on TV they seem to have that happy, live life to the full type personality, love people and are so much more forgiving than they probably should be.

I would also like to meet a miniature bull terrier in the flesh, have met plenty of the normal EBTs (and love them) but never a mini.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I've been very lucky because since living in Hungary I've met many breeds I'd never seen before ... just recently I've met an Amstaff, several Puli and Pumi, a Komondor, a Viszla, a Kuvasz, a goofy BMD, a Tosa, a Cane Corso, two Boerboels (my son used to own one) and my all time favourite .. a Tibetan Mastiff! 

Even though they're all lovely dogs, I wouldn't want to own any of them. I'll stick with my Shar-Pei and Miniature Schnauzer.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> by the way how do they pronounce that? (I'm deaf) and subtitles said 'you ton a gone! ' then later spelt it correctly. I guessed the whoever was subtitling had never heard of the breed and was spelling it phonetically so deaf people knew how to pronounce it..lol!


 Yeah that's how everyone was pronouncing it


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

I use own a boerboel cross great dane her name was mitzi she was a lovely slobbery dog unfortunately she passed away last year and since then I've rescued a presa canario and a bullmastiff and I just love them! Lol 


Magyarmum said:


> I've been very lucky because since living in Hungary I've met many breeds I'd never seen before ... just recently I've met an Amstaff, several Puli and Pumi, a Komondor, a Viszla, a Kuvasz, a goofy BMD, a Tosa, a Cane Corso, two Boerboels (my son used to own one) and my all time favourite .. a Tibetan Mastiff!
> 
> Even though they're all lovely dogs, I wouldn't want to own any of them. I'll stick with my Shar-Pei and Miniature Schnauzer.


d to


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd love to meet a Wetterhoun and a Hovawart. I've not been up close with a Bernese Mountain Dog either, although I've seen a fair few of them from a distance, I I would lover Berner but health issues put me off


----------

